# rusty water meter...



## qmqmqm (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everyone!

It appears that the bottom of the water meter in the basement is quite rusty...

The house is only 4 years old.

How can I prevent it from rusting further?

(How) can I replace the meter?

I apologize for the first image being turned sideways. Not sure how to fix it...

Thanks in advance!

Paul


----------



## JoeD (Aug 21, 2012)

The meter is usually owned by the town. Only thy can replace it.
It actually looks like it might be leaking based on the stain on the floor. Call the town and have them come out for look and replacement.


----------



## qmqmqm (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot JoeD!


----------



## nealtw (Aug 25, 2012)

If you have a lot of moisture in the air, this could be just condensation, as the meter is usually cold or cooler than the room.


----------



## Shawner (Aug 26, 2012)

As nealtw said, probably just condensation.  If it was leaking out of the bottom plate, there'd only be a small area where it's rusty.  

Call the town and request the cast iron bottom be replaced with a bronze one.


----------



## TerryDM (Aug 26, 2012)

I work for our city's water utility. It's pretty common for that plate to rust. Call up the utility and ask them to come out and change it. Should be free (is in my city anyway).


----------



## qmqmqm (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## qmqmqm (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone. So the city replaced the meter. But the bottom plate of the new one is starting to show signs of rusting again...

The city water coming into the house is colder than inside the house. So that causes condensation on the meter and copper water pipes.

Besides reducing the humidity level of the basement, is there any other way to prevent the new meter (and pipes) from rusting again?

Is it a good idea to put Vaseline on the bottom plate of the meter?

Thanks a lot!

Paul


----------



## nealtw (Jul 2, 2013)

insulate it so the warm moist air can't get to it and wrap the pipes with foam pipe insulation HD
http://www.utilitysupplies.com/products/insulation_jackets.htm


----------



## WindowsonWashington (Jul 2, 2013)

+1

Insulate the meter as neal indicated.  This will keep the warm, moist, summer air from contacting and condensing on the meter.


----------



## qmqmqm (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks so much Neal and Mr. Washington!

How about for odd shaped things like these? How should I insulate these?

Would something like spray foam insulation or fibre glass insulation work for these things?

If so, what specific product(s) should I use?

Cheers!

Paul


----------

